

Why Google should buy Twitter - pathik
http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-why-google-needs-to-buy-twitter-immediately-2010-9

======
fookyong
_"Google CEO Eric Schmidt appears to believe that Twitter will coin money
someday. Google should buy Twitter even if it thinks Twitter will never make
money, merely as a way to get into the social-network business. But if Google
thinks that Twitter will eventually bring home the bacon, then all the more
reason to grab it."_

The opposite is also true.

If Twitter will "switch on" revenue at some point in the near future perhaps
it is better to wait and avoid paying at some insane pre-revenue valuation.

------
al_james
The core argument in that article is that Twitter somehow competes with
Facebook in a 'social network space'. Twitter is a very different beast to
Facebook, with different use cases and user profiles.

Facebook is a great 'social tool' that helps people stay connected with real
'meat-space' friends. Twitter is for following celebrities and geek friends.

Twitter is no magic bullet to compete with Facebook.

------
mahmud
That businessinsider article has a nasty audio-visual ad that's set to
autoplay. Here is the silent, inanimate prose:

[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/09/29/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/09/29/businessinsider-heres-why-google-needs-to-
buy-twitter-immediately-2010-9.DTL&type=printable)

------
carrot
When I read that headline I was instantly reminded of YouTube. Google should
buy Twitter because it's got a massive user base that they will find
impossible to monetize as well? Doesn't sound like a good deal to me.

